# Laptop DVD Laufwerk einbauen



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2018)

Schönen Mittag zusammen,

mein Vater hat sich einen Laptop für Home Office gekauft, allerdings ohne verbautes Laufwerk wie er jetzt festgestellt hat. Es handelt sich um einen Acer Aspire A517-516-51ZZ.
 Nach etwas Zeit bin ich nun auf dieses DVD Laufwerk gestoßen was wohl passen soll (?) bin mir da nicht ganz sicher kann das jemand bestätigen dann würde ich das Laufwerk kaufen.  
Weiterhin habe ich mir den Laptop mal von unten angeschaut und bin auf Anhieb nicht drauf gekommen wie ich die Klappe für das Laufwerk aufkriege, auch im Handbuch oder über Google nichts gefunden, hat da jemand eventuell nen Tipp welche Schraube man entfernen muss oder sowas? 
Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2018)

Ich tippe mal vorsichtig auf die im Bild markierte Schraube. Danach sollte man das Laufwerk, bzw. den "Dummy" raus ziehen können. Es könnte aber noch weitere Probleme geben. Siehe hier: Nur ein DVD Dummy in Ihrem Notebook? Was mussen Sie beachten, wenn Sie dann ein internes optisches Laufwerk nachrusten wollen? - ipc-computer.de Blog




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2018)

leichteste wäre einfach ein externes DVD Laufwerk, was man mit USB verbindet. Von Asus gibts da welche für 25€. Auch soll er mal überlegen ob und wann er überhaupt ein DVD Laufwerk braucht, im Grunde ist das Medium am PC tot da gibts USB Sticks und Clouds die man heute für Datenaustausch nutzt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2018)

Ok nachdem lösen der Schraube darüber hab ich den "Träger" rausziehen können ist allerdings kein Anschluss im Schacht also müsste man wahrscheinlich mal bei Acer anfragen ob die sowas einzeln verkaufen wobei ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen kann. Gibts sonst noch ne andere Bezugsmöglichkeit für solche Kabel / Einbaurahmen?


----------



## keinnick (10. Februar 2018)

Selbst wenn, müsstest Du dafür sicher das halbe Notebook auseinander nehmen, wodurch die Garantie flöten geht. Ich würde wie im Post über Dir auch ein externes LW vorschlagen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Februar 2018)

azzih schrieb:


> leichteste wäre einfach ein externes DVD Laufwerk, was man mit USB verbindet. Von Asus gibts da welche für 25€. Auch soll er mal überlegen ob und wann er überhaupt ein DVD Laufwerk braucht, im Grunde ist das Medium am PC tot da gibts USB Sticks und Clouds die man heute für Datenaustausch nutzt.



Wenn man regelmäßig Zeitschriften wie PCGH liest, wo eine DVD als Beigabe enthalten ist, nützt so eine Cloud wenig. Und auch 1080p-Filme auf Bluray haben durchaus ihre Fans. 
Was die Sicherung von Daten betrifft, die sind auf einer DVD-RAM immer noch am sichersten (langlebigsten) aufgehoben. USB-Sticks hatte ich schon etliche, die von jetzt auf nachher herumgesponnen haben und nicht mehr richtig lesbar waren.

Eine Cloud ist schön und gut, aber nichts für sensible oder dauerhafte Daten, da man hier von einem externen Anbieter abhängig ist. Niemand weiß heute, ob es Dropbox o. ä. in zehn Jahren noch gibt. Und wer da letztlich alles meine hochgeladenen Daten anschauen kann, weiß auch niemand so genau. Eine Cloud als Speicherort ist für allgemeinen Studenten-Krimskrams ok, aber nichts für die Aktfotos von der besten Freundin


----------

